# my brothers and i car work together



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

orite then people jus tell us the truth hows are the work if you think its bad tell us why and what would help us do that change for next time so here goes one of our first build together


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 17 2010, 07:35 PM~19356369
> *nice
> *


 :happysad: where's the pics guys?!


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

so tell me whats wrong with this one 
to be honest our paint job is fucked but other than that whats wrong 
be honest i dont care about the truth and the truth dont hurt me


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Dec 17 2010, 07:56 PM~19356555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice homie wat kind of car is that


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

well yah honestly, the paint is a lil bad, but other then that....you didnt show much?! is this a working hopper or just a kit you are building? the pics are a little blurry...let US know, we'll help you out!


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

its a 87 grand national


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 17 2010, 09:06 PM~19356633
> *well yah honestly, the paint is a lil bad, but other then that....you didnt show much?! is this a working hopper or just a kit you are building? the pics are a little blurry...let US know, we'll help you out!
> *


yea i kno the paint is reall fucked up but were just building it as a hopper but rite now were buildin a 64 impala as a showcar but its half way done but ill post pics though just give me a feww minutes


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

this is gunna be the showcar


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

PICS!! stand back a lil, cant really see what you're building!


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 17 2010, 09:21 PM~19356785
> *PICS!! stand back a lil, cant really see what you're building!
> *


ooh ok my bad let me take some new ones but thanks for the advice


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

pretty much this is what i got 
and my undercariage too but til saturday ill be getting some chrome paint to paint it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i dont think chrome would look right on the chassis IMO..maybe a satin or flat black to break up the pink some. And take your time with your builds..Egypt wasnt built in a day..and the same with model cars. It shows when ya slap it together in a day seriously.

Good to see your at least tryin tho bro..keep at it, the rest will fall into place.


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

one of these days im thinkin of going to the hobby shop to buy some red paint beteer bcux i didnt lik the car pink so im gunna change it to red but yea thanks for the advice bcuz this is why i put up so yall could help us out but thanx for the idea im thinkin of doin that now :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Dec 18 2010, 10:13 AM~19360551
> *one of these days im thinkin of going to the hobby shop to buy some red paint beteer bcux i didnt lik the car pink so im gunna change it to red but yea thanks for the advice bcuz this is why i put up so yall could help us out but thanx for the idea im thinkin of doin that now :biggrin:
> *


Don't like it pink!!! What do you mean....pink is bad ass  If you are changing the color, make sure you strip off the pink all the way. And take you time with it, can't rush thru, specially if its going to be a show car  :biggrin:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

well maybe ill just leave like this and give a touch up like aa hot pink you think so and then ill start on a new showcar to tell you the truth though this is my second piant job ever


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

this is my impala its my hopper


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404512

KEEP ASKING QUESTIONS... IS THE FIRST THING YOUR DOING RIGHT..
THE SECOND THING YOUR DOING RIGHT IS? (TRYING)
MAKE THE LINK i AM POSTING? YOUR NEW BIBLE, READ IT, AND REREAD IT..
DECIDE WHAT WORKS FOR YOU AND WHAT DOES NOT?
QUESTION; 
WHY DOES THE BLUE 64 LOOK 100 PERCENT BETTER THAN THE G.N
OR THE PINK CAR? WORK ON YOUR CAMERA SETTINGS OR YOUR CAMERA
SO THE GUYS CAN SEE WHAT YOUR REALLY DOING..
NO DIS INTENDED BRO. THE PINK CAR ALMOST LOOKS LIKE IT WAS BRUSH PAINTED.. YOU DONT WANT THAT.. BELIEVE ME WHEN I SAY IT WILL GET BETTER..
STOCK UP ON TOOLS AND MATERIALS TOO.. ITS HARD TO CREATE WHEN YOU DONT HAVE THE GOODIES YOU NEED..
AND MAKE A BUILD THREAD.. SO YOUR POST AND QUESTIONS ARE NOT ALL OVER THE PLACE... :biggrin: 
MAKE A VIDEO OF THAT HOPPER! i WANT TO SEE IT IN ACTION...THE SKIRTS FIT GOOD TOO..
ROLL CALL........


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 20 2010, 12:15 AM~19372511
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404512
> 
> KEEP ASKING QUESTIONS... IS THE FIRST THING YOUR DOING RIGHT..
> ...


the reason the blue 64 iis better is bcuz one of my uncles build it with me but when i was younger and that time i wasnt really into these cars but now i am and that time i learn much


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

today me and my brother are startin to work back on our old car we had thats replacing my dads real car he had back then when we were younger like 5 years old and were changing some stuff from our blue 87 grand national and im working on my 64 impala


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

who has a 64 impala hood i could have bcuz i lost mine and i cant complete the car with out it thanx pm me


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 20 2010, 05:01 PM~19377432
> *lookin good
> *


thanx im working more on my cars my impala is gettin more work onto it though it will come out before wednesday for sure


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

this is the new car i got for xmas 









i painted the back suspension and 









the a-arms


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Dec 26 2010, 05:39 PM~19425498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the 61 come from the family or were you in the gift exchange for LIL? :0


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 26 2010, 08:37 PM~19426494
> *the 61 come from the family or were you in the gift exchange for LIL? :0
> *


it came from my parents but hopefully next year ill get in the gift exchange


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Dec 26 2010, 05:39 PM~19425498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wat paint did you use forthe undercarriage


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

i used a chrome paint its a mini spray ment for model car paint


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Dec 31 2010, 06:25 PM~19470539
> *i used a chrome paint its a mini spray ment for model car paint
> *


Can I see a picture of the spray can


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Dec 31 2010, 11:34 PM~19472234
> *Can I see a picture of the spray can
> *


my bad for not puttin up the pikks up but ill try to take one asap


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

yo I'll do you an interior for you.


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

u serious ill love someone to do my interior


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Jan 7 2011, 06:15 PM~19534278
> *u serious ill love someone to do my interior
> *


 :thumbsup: take that offer bro! you wont be dissapointed! :biggrin:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 7 2011, 09:10 PM~19535404
> *:thumbsup: take that offer bro! you wont be dissapointed! :biggrin:
> *


i kno menn ill love too


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

my impala just posted and shitt

















my uncle had accidently broked all four wheels and the frame for messin with it 

















starting on our 61's alredy its in progress








repinn showtime 








i re painted it a bright red


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 7 2011, 01:06 PM~19531570
> *yo I'll do you an interior for you.
> *


 I want one of them interiors too.. when you get the time? I will be hear T..

Hey showtime.. maybe your like me? reading tips and info,,or even videos wont 
help me learn anything,, nearly as much as if i am right there standing next to the person teaching me..? why dont you get your uncle that did that blue 64 to kick it with you and your brother for a whole day.. take one of your cars, have him help you choose a primer and some paint.. and you guys prep n primer the car right there with your uncle watching you.. and he can see what it is you need to do right when you need to do it? and after the primer is fully dry.. he can guide you two all the way through the steps of completion.. it might make all the difference... 
PS.. brake fluid is a good solution to soak your car in if you want to remove unwanted
paint...


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 19 2011, 01:35 AM~19636773
> *I want one of them interiors too.. when you get the time? I will be hear T..
> 
> Hey showtime.. maybe your like me? reading tips and info,,or even videos wont
> ...


thing is that he lives too far now 
and thanxs for the tip


----------



## hubcity (Jul 17, 2009)

i think i know who biult that blue 64 on the tow truck


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hubcity_@Jan 23 2011, 06:09 PM~19676288
> *i think i know who biult that blue 64 on the tow truck
> *


who


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

redid some car over the weekend working more onto it


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

and now


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

ttmft


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looks a lot better  

keep it coming bro


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 3 2011, 06:01 PM~19779975
> *looks a lot better
> 
> keep it coming bro
> *


thanx i finished up the whole car alreedy just waiting for my hood to get through mail so i could put it on alredyy


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

missing my hood for it but thanx to the fren from dynasty is giving me one alredy through mail


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

what im really trying to show here in this pikk is my interior


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

looks clean bro. some tips use a little less glue, better lighting for your pics and maybe a stand for your camera  . keep em coming bro


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

cars r looking good homie keep up the good work


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Feb 3 2011, 07:59 PM~19781700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chrome paint on the undies looks good  nice build


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

thanxs for the comments people 
today i was cutting some thing out and this what happened 
|
|
|
|
\ /


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Feb 5 2011, 08:09 PM~19797567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got to be careful lil homie :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Feb 5 2011, 08:09 PM~19797567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stuff cutts skin like butter im gonna buy some mechanix gloves just for that reason


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Feb 5 2011, 09:40 PM~19797795
> *You got to be careful lil homie :biggrin:
> *


i will now that i see the knife i dont even want to touch it


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 5 2011, 09:55 PM~19797919
> *stuff cutts skin like butter im gonna buy some mechanix  gloves just for that reason
> *


yupp u shud and with some thick tape that way it wont even go through your skin


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

so now im thinking of doing a new line up of my cars that are all complete built now 
and im doing a before and now of all the skewws


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

so today i got a 61 impala from one of the fellow members so now i just need the 62 and a 63 impala so i could have a line up of impalas


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Looking good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Feb 5 2011, 11:09 PM~19797567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that sucks...That same shit happend to me one I first stared


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 14 2011, 10:50 PM~19872317
> *Looking good homie
> *


thanx menn


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 14 2011, 10:51 PM~19872333
> *Damn that sucks...That same shit happend to me one I first stared
> *


heyy i guess ever1 starts off with a cut first time trying to build 
but now my finger is all healed back up


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Dec 17 2010, 09:13 PM~19356720
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YO LIL HOMIE,I KNOW YOU SENT ME THIS 64 FOR ME TO DO,BUT CANT REALLY WORK ANYTHING OUT ON THIS.SO I'M SENDING YOU MY RED 64 INSTEAD,HOPE YOU WILL LIKE IT LIL HOMIE  













































































































SHIPPING TO YOU ON MONDAY :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 18 2011, 10:29 AM~19901540
> *YO LIL HOMIE,I KNOW YOU SENT ME THIS 64 FOR ME TO DO,BUT CANT REALLY WORK ANYTHING OUT ON THIS.SO I'M SENDING YOU MY RED 64 INSTEAD,HOPE YOU WILL LIKE IT LIL HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


some one got hook up :biggrin: good looking out tingo


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

X10!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

That was thoughtful of you Tingo, hooking it up


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 18 2011, 03:01 PM~19902824
> *some one got hook up  :biggrin:  good looking out tingo
> *


SHIT WAIT TILL I DO YOUR CAR EMILIO,NOMBRE WEY,CHINGON


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 18 2011, 02:16 PM~19902898
> *SHIT WAIT TILL I DO YOUR CAR EMILIO,NOMBRE WEY,CHINGON
> *


thnks dog,  
hey lil dude now u need to put that car in a show homie,


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 18 2011, 02:05 PM~19902853
> *X10!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> That was thoughtful of you Tingo, hooking it up
> *


 real layitlow love right there!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 18 2011, 03:20 PM~19902915
> *thnks dog,
> hey lil dude now u need to put that car in a show homie,
> *


OK THEN FOR SHOWS,LET ME PUT SOME FRONT SEATS IN IT.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 18 2011, 04:27 PM~19902948
> *real layitlow love right there!
> *


X1000 THAT WAS A GOOD THING YOU DID FOR THE LIL HOMIE TINGO. MUCH PROPS ON THAT !! :thumbsup: 
LIL MAN YOU NEED TO BUY A CASE FOR THAT BAD BOY...KEEP IT LOOKING GOOD!  AN TAKE IT TO SHOME SHOWS AS WELL :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 18 2011, 03:27 PM~19902948
> *real layitlow love right there!
> *


YUP NOT ABOUT THE MONEY HYDRO,IT'S FOR THE LOVE OF MODELING.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Feb 18 2011, 04:39 PM~19903021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 18 2011, 10:29 AM~19901540
> *YO LIL HOMIE,I KNOW YOU SENT ME THIS 64 FOR ME TO DO,BUT CANT REALLY WORK ANYTHING OUT ON THIS.SO I'M SENDING YOU MY RED 64 INSTEAD,HOPE YOU WILL LIKE IT LIL HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUCKEN COOL OF YOU HOMIE 
:thumbsup: NOW THATS SHOWING LOVE FOR THE FUTURE LOWRIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 18 2011, 12:29 PM~19901540
> *YO LIL HOMIE,I KNOW YOU SENT ME THIS 64 FOR ME TO DO,BUT CANT REALLY WORK ANYTHING OUT ON THIS.SO I'M SENDING YOU MY RED 64 INSTEAD,HOPE YOU WILL LIKE IT LIL HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass hook up Tingos bro'...hope u like it lil homie. an trust wen i say...u gettin some very high quality work frm Tingos. i know dat for a fact...got da style on my '67. :wow: :worship: INTERIOR KING - TINGOS :worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

DANG,I REALLY NEED TO PUT FRONT SEATS IN IT NOW.LOL.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 18 2011, 01:45 PM~19903062
> *YUP NOT ABOUT THE MONEY HYDRO,IT'S FOR THE LOVE OF MODELING.
> *


Tingo has a great attitude for modeling!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

yupp i knoe menn tingo is a cool guy menn 
and yupp i sure do need a case for that one 
ill try to take it to one of the shows out here in la but it seems like theres none in past month


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Feb 18 2011, 05:01 PM~19903951
> *yupp i knoe menn tingo is a cool guy menn
> and yupp i sure do need a case for that one
> ill try to take it to one of the shows out here in la but it seems like theres none in past month
> *



theres one in march in riverside lil dude .


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 18 2011, 05:06 PM~19903998
> *theres one in march in riverside lil dude .
> *


 I flaked on Pamona, maybe I will catch Riverside..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 18 2011, 07:02 PM~19904409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
thats looks good


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

in the progress of a new paint job by my dads fren ill take pictures of when its done up ill be getting it back on sunday


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

GOOD WORK HOMIE AND THATS WHATS ITS ALL ABOUT GUYS HELPING OUT THOSE THAT NEED IT AND HAVING A GOOD ATTITUDE AND THE LOVE OF BUILDING.


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

yupp yupp thanx menn


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

U get the caprice body


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 20 2011, 05:22 PM~19917523
> *U get the caprice body
> *


pm sent


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Feb 19 2011, 02:09 PM~19910240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my car shud be given to me by today or by tomorow


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

orale lil homie,the 64 is going back to you today UPS,you should have it THUR or FRI.


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 21 2011, 10:43 AM~19922696
> *orale lil homie,the 64 is going back to you today UPS,you should have it THUR or FRI.
> *


pm sent


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

alrite people im doing my self a diorama now bcuz i felt i neede one my self so ill show yall a sneek peek of it


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

sneek peek of my diorama


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

UPS TRACKING-TODAYS DATE 10:39 A.M.-HOPE YOU LIKED IT


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 24 2011, 05:57 PM~19952586
> *UPS TRACKING-TODAYS DATE 10:39 A.M.-HOPE YOU LIKED IT
> *


pm sent


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

no skeww for me today bcuz i stayed home so that means the whole day wit my cars today


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

look at me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUrVg-Rji1Y 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lEFeJhHV68 

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Feb 25 2011, 02:40 PM~19959790
> *look at me
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUrVg-Rji1Y
> 
> ...


not bad not bad pretty clean hoppers just trying get myself all setlled in then im gunna build my self a ls hopper 
ur blue impala looks almost similar too mine that i have


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

u like thats cool i like to hop this d4l model car club dena4life look at this 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9-unv1Zdcg 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9RUv3vl-Z4 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfXOljYi24k 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPb9Bp3XLxs 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOzuc2HSkd8 

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Feb 25 2011, 02:55 PM~19959877
> *u like thats cool i like to hop this d4l model car club dena4life look at this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9-unv1Zdcg
> 
> ...


thats good i liked the nomad
 :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

will post my shop when i pull my shit back out but when I fuck with the models i cant stop just look

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2njURnYYlo 


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

ill be posting sum good pics today of all my cars that are done


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

ive been working on a 62 thunderbird lately i got the whole motor done up so ill post up sum pics i liked the way the motor of this project came out though


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

the 62 ford thunderbird








the motor im working rite now


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

damn what a good weather today to go outside and work on my cars 
i got pics of my cars in my diorama


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Mar 4 2011, 03:10 PM~20016262
> *the 62 ford thunderbird
> 
> 
> ...



Is that motor painted?...I can't tell


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

no but i messed up bcuz i shud painted it first but i decided ill just buy the paint and paintbrush and with the brush ill just paint it


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Mar 4 2011, 05:10 PM~20016262
> *the 62 ford thunderbird
> 
> 
> ...


i need some advice so i finished the car enough to be painted but dont knoe what color to paint it so can someone tell me a good color for this car i want like a hotrod color though this one aint no lowrider


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Mar 6 2011, 02:26 PM~20028794
> *i need some advice so i finished the car enough to be painted but dont knoe what color to paint it so can someone tell me a good color for this car i want like a hotrod color though this one aint no lowrider
> *



Well, the best thing you should do unfortunately is to take it apart, and spray paint the body. To paint brush the body will not come out that good. Just my .02


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 6 2011, 05:31 PM~20029162
> *Well, the best thing you should do unfortunately is to take it apart, and spray paint the body. To paint brush the body will not come out that good. Just my .02
> *


no yea definately the body thats y i havent glued it on together 
but i was talking about the motor that i was gunna do with the paintbrush


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Mar 6 2011, 08:12 PM~20031335
> *no yea definately the body thats y i havent glued it on together
> but i was talking about the motor that i was gunna do with the paintbrush
> *



Oh, ok. You could paint brush the engine, make sure none of the chrome parts not on it, it should come out good. Have you decided what color you are going to paint the body?


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

nahh menn thats y i need yall advices though but i got some work done on a 61 i have today ill be postin pikks


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

i hope yall like the way its coming out and i feel myself inproving too


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

to the top


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

lookin good bro! i really like those colours too!


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 10 2011, 01:42 AM~20056870
> *lookin good bro! i really like those colours too!
> *


thanx menn really apreciate it though good


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Mar 11 2011, 06:15 PM~20070195
> *thanx menn really apreciate it though good
> *


YOU HAVING FUN YET?


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 12 2011, 09:54 AM~20074382
> *YOU HAVING FUN YET?
> *


yea menn now im trying to get a 61 done


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

61 looks good


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 13 2011, 02:27 PM~20081633
> *61 looks good
> *


thanx im just missing the body though


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Mar 13 2011, 03:41 PM~20082251
> *thanx im just missing the body though
> *


theres a couple on ebay you might get for cheap


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 13 2011, 10:53 PM~20085109
> *theres a couple on ebay you might get for cheap
> *


ill check it out


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

nothin new homie :biggrin:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Mar 30 2011, 05:28 PM~20221091
> *nothin new homie :biggrin:
> *


nahh menn i just been busy with skeww and then a fellow member of our car club just passed away on saturday


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

64 impala 
"The Wild Flower"


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

really lookin forward in this show i hope i see some model car builders out there from layitlow 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20267289
ill be taking the 64 tingo gaved me


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Mar 31 2011, 05:35 PM~20230232
> *    64 impala
> "The Wild Flower"
> 
> ...


NICE IMPALA 
RIP :angel:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Apr 5 2011, 05:05 PM~20267327
> *really lookin forward in this show i hope i see some model car builders out there from layitlow
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20267289
> ill be taking the 64 tingo gaved me
> ...


Can I see more pics of that 64


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

yea ill post more pikks


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

here you go charlie


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 5 2011, 10:50 PM~20269728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wat front suspension u use on it T,?


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 5 2011, 09:50 PM~20269728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanx tingo bcuz i wasnt going to post up the pikks till i went home bcuz im at my grandmas and my laptop is the one with the hotos you knoe but good looking out


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 5 2011, 10:05 PM~20269887
> *Wat front suspension u use on it T,?
> *


72 MONTE CHROME LOWRIDER KIT.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 6 2011, 09:10 AM~20272344
> *72 MONTE CHROME LOWRIDER KIT.
> *


Nice. I knew It was a monte but dint know if it was the 70 or other year. 
U did a great job on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

gunna be goin to this show and taking out one of my cars


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

orite so i just stopped on buildin for a few monthhs bcuz i dont got the time while im in skeww and this year im graduating from j/h,, but its almost the end of the skeww year so im back into buildin and i dont go back till september so i got a long way of free time to build so im glad im back people


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@May 25 2011, 10:25 PM~20630385
> *orite so i just stopped on buildin for a few monthhs bcuz i dont got the time while im in skeww and this year im graduating from j/h,, but its almost the end of the skeww year so im back into buildin and i dont go back till september so i got a long way of free time to build so im glad im back people
> *


JUP STAY ON THEM BOOKS,SCHOOL COMES FIRST AT YOUR AGE LIL HOMIE.


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 26 2011, 07:51 AM~20631986
> *JUP STAY ON THEM BOOKS,SCHOOL COMES FIRST AT YOUR AGE LIL HOMIE.
> *


yupp it sure does mennespecially if i want a good diploma to actually get me these cars in size 1:1 lol


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

so i got a lil bit done on my 61 on thursday but i havent post piccs yett but i will prettty soon so yall cud see,,, and this summer my goal to reach is to learn how to do some patterns or graphics on my lil cars bcuz i wanna do a replica of a member that a nice 63 ill post the pikks


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

i relly wanna do a replica of this 63 bcuz i relly like the designs so this will be my next project


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

well i got sum work done on here but i cant figure out how to upload the pictures onto here


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

charlieshowtime said:


> so i got a lil bit done on my 61 on thursday but i havent post piccs yett but i will prettty soon so yall cud see,,, and this summer my goal to reach is to learn how to do some patterns or graphics on my lil cars bcuz i wanna do a replica of a member that a nice 63 ill post the pikks


hell yeah. that'd be dope!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: see u sunday homie


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> hell yeah. that'd be dope!!


thanks menn at first i didnt see your username and i thought you were tingo bcuz of your default pikk menn lol


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

alrighty menn what you taking up there


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

my 64 first time going to a model car show and taking my 64 but had great time though


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

THATS A GOOD LOOKIN ASS RIDE... GOOD SHOTS TOO..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

charlieshowtime said:


> my 64 first time going to a model car show and taking my 64 but had great time though


 :thumbsup:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> THATS A GOOD LOOKIN ASS RIDE... GOOD SHOTS TOO..


thanks hydrohype


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks bigdog323


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

charlieshowtime said:


> my 64 first time going to a model car show and taking my 64 but had great time though


I SHOWED THIS TO MY SON & HE ASKED ME HOW COME WE DIDNT GO TO THE CAR SHOW?I TOLD HIM CAUSE IT WAS IN CALIFORNIA.A LITTLE TOO FAR TO DRIVE IN ONE DAY.THANKS FOR REPPIN THE 64 OVER THERE WEY.THAT PINK INTERIOR POPS HARD.LOL


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

hahaha,, no problem menn im looking forward to taking it out to more shows often but only like a couple each year but theres one in august though.Yupp that pink pop out bright though


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

this my 60 impala im working on noww and as u guys can see im gunna try sum graphics for the first and simple too


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

this is a escalade i won at old memories show i won it off the raffle and u guys cud see im thinking of paintin it maybe black and red and making it the hauler for the 64 impala


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

so yesterday i went to my local hobby shop and bought sum bare metal fiol for the first tim ever and put sum on my 61


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

charlieshowtime said:


> so yesterday i went to my local hobby shop and bought sum bare metal fiol for the first tim ever and put sum on my 61


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

ill post pikks in a bitt so yall cud tell me how it came out


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

charlieshowtime said:


> ill post pikks in a bitt so yall cud tell me how it came out


:thumbsup:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

here goes the pikks yall


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

so yesterday my uncle gave me three more kitts too work on that he found. he said he was working and someone had put them outside for trash so he went and picked them up and saww they were complete so he brought them too me.. i got a 37 ford panel and i for got what kind is the other kit and then i got a airplane too but i really dont want the airplane so im willing to trade it for a car if anyones interested


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

im working on my 6dee impala


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

i primered my 60 impala and put the graphics the way i want them and painted my escalade red ecept the spoilers bcuz im going to do that black ill post pikks


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

primered my 60 and got it taped up ready to paint it now 








painted half my escalade red then next step is painting the rest black


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

got sum lil upgrades so ill post pikks


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

well i got sum lil ipgrades ill post but other than that headed to a show on sunday too culver city held by classic lowriders had a great time and everything and took 1st place with my 64 impala too


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

posted at the classic lowriders model car show


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

orite people so i have a cousin that moved in to my house hes only about 10 years now...and noww that hes seen me building my model cars he said he got interested and eveything so i gaved him a 37 ford panel i had so were just going wit a simple paint job as a start off hes going wit two diferent colors though a black and idk what else hes still thinking of the other color...and other that yesterday i went to go buy myself some more supplies for my self and today ima go buy two more cans of paint so wish my cousin luck and for the sun to come out for him to get started on painting


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

so i bought some thin and thick masking tape and a red and black spray can for my cars


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That's wus up,remember to clear your base before u lay down tape,wet sand your kit down before you lay your base..


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

machio said:


> That's wus up,remember to clear your base before u lay down tape,wet sand your kit down before you lay your base..


koo koo thanks


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

charlieshowtime said:


> well i got sum lil ipgrades ill post but other than that headed to a show on sunday too culver city held by classic lowriders had a great time and everything and took 1st place with my 64 impala too


congrats lil homie :thumbsup: cool:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

charlieshowtime said:


> well i got sum lil ipgrades ill post but other than that headed to a show on sunday too culver city held by classic lowriders had a great time and everything and took 1st place with my 64 impala too


congrats on ur gold lil homie


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

thanks bigdogg and sr woodgrain


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

where's the updates chucky :biggrin:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

im trying to get sum updates but its cuzz im having trouble with painting my car


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

charlieshowtime said:


> im trying to get sum updates but its cuzz im having trouble with painting my car


pm me lil homie


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> pm me lil homie


pm you back big dogg


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

Wassuup fellas it's been like 5 full months I haven't done nothing with my cars and stuff. I tried finishing all my projects over the summer but all I did was bike around thru town so my summer was all about biking.and now I just entered high school on September 7th and I'm taking high school seriously by hitting them books hards and to the fullest best.and to top it off I joined my high school football team. So I ain't going to have no time in building my projects anymore so Im sorry for that my peeps and by the way just cuz I'm stopping from building my cars don't think I'm getting rid of them I'm still going to keep them and going to car shows once in a while here and there.so I'll just be online just looking at peoples work and stuff but I won't be posting updates about my builds though that's for sure but I'll keep y'all posted on how I'm doing with my football team and with high school


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

good for you little man!:thumbsup:

there will always be time to build once you're out of school, I'm proud of you for making the sacrifice. too few kids now a days see the importance in a good education.

keep up the good work, and continue making smart decisions.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

charlieshowtime said:


> Wassuup fellas it's been like 5 full months I haven't done nothing with my cars and stuff. I tried finishing all my projects over the summer but all I did was bike around thru town so my summer was all about biking.and now I just entered high school on September 7th and I'm taking high school seriously by hitting them books hards and to the fullest best.and to top it off I joined my high school football team. So I ain't going to have no time in building my projects anymore so Im sorry for that my peeps and by the way just cuz I'm stopping from building my cars don't think I'm getting rid of them I'm still going to keep them and going to car shows once in a while here and there.so I'll just be online just looking at peoples work and stuff but I won't be posting updates about my builds though that's for sure but I'll keep y'all posted on how I'm doing with my football team and with high school


handle up Charlie Family & Education come first,this is just a hobby.You spoke like a man.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> handle up Charlie Family & Education come first,this is just a hobby.You spoke like a man.


x2 bro!! you got a good head thinking of school first!! stay with it and keep college in mind!! :thumbsup:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

sinicle said:


> good for you little man!:thumbsup:
> 
> there will always be time to build once you're out of school, I'm proud of you for making the sacrifice. too few kids now a days see the importance in a good education.
> 
> keep up the good work, and continue making smart decisions.


thanx sinicle


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> handle up Charlie Family & Education come first,this is just a hobby.You spoke like a man.


thanx tingo and by the way im still gunna repp that tingo interior


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> x2 bro!! you got a good head thinking of school first!! stay with it and keep college in mind!! :thumbsup:


thanx hocknberry im looking forward to my educ. bcuz i want these 1:24 to actually be 1:1's lol


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

charlieshowtime said:


> thanx hocknberry im looking forward to my educ. bcuz i want these 1:24 to actually be 1:1's lol


 If u put ure mind to it u can accomplish anything. :thumbsup:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> If u put ure mind to it u can accomplish anything. :thumbsup:


thanks ofdattx


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

so today was a pretty good bcuz we had a game but the bad thing was that we lost 23-0


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

practice practice practice!:thumbsup:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

sinicle said:


> practice practice practice!:thumbsup:


yupp we sure do thing was that we were doing good on to first quarters thenn the last quarters we did really bad though
1st qu. 0-0 
2nd qu.0-3 they scored a field goal 
3rd qu. 0-17 
4th qu. 0-23


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

orite guys i have good news yesterday we finally won our first game 17 - 11


----------

